# South Carolina Teacher



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...le-sex-acts-students-single-article-1.1787298

Saw this story, unfortunately it's becoming the norm rather than the exception. The poor husband, it must be horrible.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think it's the "norm" for a teacher to bed three students in one day.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't think it's the "norm" for a teacher to bed three students in one day.


I should have been more clear, obviously not that, the fact so many teachers are being caught having sex with students. That is what I meant..but thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BobSimmons said:


> S.C. teacher accused of having 'multiple' acts of sex with three students in one day - NY Daily News
> 
> Saw this story, unfortunately it's becoming the norm rather than the exception. The poor husband, it must be horrible.


It's not the norm for teachers to have sex with their students. Not even close.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BobSimmons said:


> I should have been more clear, obviously not that, the fact so many teachers are being caught having sex with students. That is what I meant..but thank you for pointing that out.


There has always been a percentage of teachers who have sex with students. I've read it's about 5%. What has changed is that these cases now get reported by the national news media. In the past is was more likely for them to be kept very local and as quiet as possible.

The news is mostly interested in reporting cases of female teachers having sex with students. At least it seems that way.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> There has always been a percentage of teachers who have sex with students. I've read it's about 5%. What has changed is that these cases now get reported by the national news media. In the past is was more likely for them to be kept very local and as quiet as possible.
> 
> The news is mostly interested in reporting cases of female teachers having sex with students. At least it seems that way.


I agree with your assessment.

It's been that way ever since the teacher got pregnant by the Samoan kid and she married him after being in jail. I forget her name.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There has always been a percentage of teachers who have sex with students. I've read it's about 5%. What has changed is that these cases now get reported by the national news media. In the past is was more likely for them to be kept very local and as quiet as possible.
> 
> The news is mostly interested in reporting cases of female teachers having sex with students. At least it seems that way.


Definitely, I live in the UK and there was a high profile case of a male teacher running away with his student..safe to say his wife quickly divorced him and he landed himself in jail.

But it is amazing in this day and age that people don't think of the consequences and most likely they'll be splattered all over the headlines.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

People like to see car crashes, personal failings, Princess Di stories, etc.

Why? To be glad it doesn't happen to them and to feel a little superior (justified or not).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

michzz said:


> I think it indicates a deep-seated disturbed personality to do what she is alleged to have done.


:iagree:




EleGirl said:


> There has always been a percentage of teachers who have sex with students. I've read it's about 5%. What has changed is that these cases now get reported by the national news media. In the past is was more likely for them to be kept very local and as quiet as possible..


I also agree. With the news being at everyone's fingertips quickly now (internet/social media), these stories get a lot more coverage and travel much quicker.

Also:




EleGirl said:


> The news is mostly interested in reporting cases of female teachers having sex with students. At least it seems that way.


So true. There seems to be a trend of the news picking up/carring out muchmore stories where the female teacher is in question. Almost like it's become "trendy" as far as news media/communication outlet "type of stories" come on. Perhaps they realize it will get more coverage/be found more fascinating if it is a woman teacher in question versus a male. It adds an entirely different layer to things. It has to do with gender roles and how women are not "expected" to do such a thing so it is more alarming/seen as more scandalous when it is a female instructor.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

People’s attitudes have chaged quite a bit about teen boys having sex with older women. It used to be considered that the kid got lucky.

There was a movie in 1971, I remember watching it at the time. No one in the public had a problem with the movie. It was considered a bit of a love story.



Summer of '42 is a 1971 American coming-of-age comedy-drama film based on the memoirs of screenwriter Herman Raucher. It tells the story of how Raucher (age 15), in his early teens on his 1942 summer vacation on Nantucket Island, off the coast of Cape Cod, embarked on a one-sided romance with a woman, Dorothy, whose husband had gone off to fight in World War II.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> So true. There seems to be a trend of the news picking up/carring out muchmore stories where the female teacher is in question. Almost like it's become "trendy" as far as news media/communication outlet "type of stories" come on. Perhaps they realize it will get more coverage/be found more fascinating if it is a woman teacher in question versus a male. It adds an entirely different layer to things. It has to do with gender roles and how women are not "expected" to do such a thing so it is more alarming/seen as more scandalous when it is a female instructor.


The "news" these days is not really about reporting to keep people informed. It's about what will sell papers, TV viewers and internet site hits.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> The "news" these days is not really about reporting to keep people informed. It's about what will sell papers, TV viewers and internet site hits.


With the exception of the internet site hits, that has been true of most journalism since forever.

There are some newspapers of record, such as the New York Times, that have limited that kind of coverage. Most do not even try.


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, not everyday you here about a HS teacher getting gangbanged by her students at a house party. 

Damn, well what can you say. Sloots are gonna sloot. 

I don't think prison is worth having 3 young guys pound you, but.... To each their own I guess. 

I bet the hubby is just destroyed. Poor dude. 

I hope they give her the max.


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, on the bright side, at least he won't have to pay alimony.


----------



## intuitionoramiwrong (Mar 18, 2014)

Rushwater said:


> Well, on the bright side, at least he won't have to pay alimony.


This made me laugh out loud at my desk...hahaaaaa..

This poor guy..one thing to have your wife cheat, but another to have it smeared all over the news and for it to be with KIDS...and multiple KIDS...yikes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

michzz said:


> With the exception of the internet site hits, that has been true of most journalism since forever.
> 
> There are some newspapers of record, such as the New York Times, that have limited that kind of coverage. Most do not even try.


Yea and web site hits are just the e version of selling the news. Website hits translate into some % of ad click-through's which are translate to income. It's about the money for most media.. after all they need to money to pay the staff and the share holders.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

And I thought I was getting on my teacher's good side by leaving an apple on her desk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LostViking said:


> And I thought I was getting on my teacher's good side by leaving an apple on her desk.


Apparently you were play up to her wrong side.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe I should have left a dildo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> S.C. teacher accused of having 'multiple' acts of sex with three students in one day - NY Daily News
> 
> Saw this story, unfortunately it's becoming the norm rather than the exception. The poor husband, it must be horrible.


I saw a story like this on the net about 2 months ago. This teacher had 4 of her students at the same time. Let them film it on thier phones, then the obvious happened.

She was sentenced for 5 years. Not because the boys were minors, as they were all 18 years old, but her state(PA?) has a law that teachers getting caught having sex with students have to serve a mandatory minimum sentence.

Her Husband was away for work and thier 3 kids were at a sleep over.

She said that she knew it was wrong, but they were all "legal" adults, so she didn't think that it was a criminal offence.

She should have opened up a law book before she went all Caligula on some of her students.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow she is married and has three kids of her own. She will now probably go to prison then be added as a sex offender. Her husband will probably divorce her and she wont be able to see the kids for a long time. The boys she had sex with and there family will be messed up for a long time. 


Can't imagine her husband saying was it worth it? 

If I was him I would take the kids and move to a different state and walk away. Protecting himself and the kids is now the top priority.

Clay


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anybody have any idea why so many female teachers are doing this I mean seriously where were these women when I was in school!


In cases like these most husbands tend to stick by their wives tell the cameras are off once that happens they usual opt for divorce down the road.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I feel for this hubby also...

Lauren Harrington-Cooper, Former Teacher, Hit With More Sex Charges


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There was a movie in 1971, I remember watching it at the time. No one in the public had a problem with the movie. It was considered a bit of a love story.
> 
> Summer of '42 is a 1971 American coming-of-age comedy-drama film based on the memoirs of screenwriter Herman Raucher. It tells the story of how Raucher (age 15), in his early teens on his 1942 summer vacation on Nantucket Island, off the coast of Cape Cod, embarked on a one-sided romance with a woman, Dorothy, whose husband had gone off to fight in World War II.


I loved that movie.



EleGirl said:


> People’s attitudes have changed quite a bit about teen boys having sex with older women. It used to be considered that the kid got lucky.


What happened was the women's movement. It was always bad for an older man to take advantage of an under age girl. It was thought that he wanted sex more than the girl plus she could get pregnant.

With the women's movement, if it was bad for an underage girl it had to be just as bad for an underage boy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> S.C. teacher accused of having 'multiple' acts of sex with three students in one day - NY Daily News
> 
> Saw this story, unfortunately it's becoming the norm rather than the exception. The poor husband, it must be horrible.


There was a case exactly like this in the UK several years ago. It actually transpired that the boys had made it up.

By the way, the story in the format in the News would have resulted in the reporter and editor getting jail time for contempt of court.

It all but said: "She's as guilty as hell! Stoke up the fires!"


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> The boys she had sex with and there family will be messed up for a long time.


I really don't think a 17-18 year old male is going to be too traumatized by sleeping with a teacher. I wouldn't spend a lot of time worrying about how they are going to handle being the envy of all the other male classmates.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There has always been a percentage of teachers who have sex with students. I've read it's about 5%. What has changed is that these cases now get reported by the national news media. In the past is was more likely for them to be kept very local and as quiet as possible.
> 
> The news is mostly interested in reporting cases of female teachers having sex with students. At least it seems that way.


:iagree: Obviously this sort of stuff is common. There are probably many cases that are never reported. How terrible are these relationships? If the teachers were preying on pupils they identified as vulnerable, e.g., came from troubled homes and needed emotional support from an adult, that is "evil".

This teacher's behavior was erratic and unbalanced, strong indication that she is has some disorder.

A school in Texas had 5 unrelated teacher student sex scandals. One teacher committed suicide. He taught government and coached the girls golf team. Article link.

Elegirl, the media interest is mainly due to sensationalism, don't you think? And the emphasis on the women is because the scandals do not hurt the boys. Most parents would be less enthusiastic about encouraging news coverage is girls were the victims.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The article states this happened at the school! Wow. 

Where? The teacher's lounge, her classroom, the storage room in the gymnacafetorium? I could just imagine being a janitor, sweeping up after school, walking in to her classrooom and seeing this chick buck naked on the floor pulling a train on three teenage boys. 

That would be a Polaroid moment.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Cue to Jay Leno here: "whatever happened to teachers giving their students personalised attention?"


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if this is happening more with young female teachers or if it always happened but was kept quiet.

Just in the past few years, this same thing has happened at two high schools in our district. Young female teachers having sex with male underage students. One was caught because of texts she sent her student and he forwarded them to friends to brag.

I think this sort of thing always happened with male teachers. We were always hearing stories. I know one girl I went to high school with married one of the math teachers right after graduation.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if this is happening more with young female teachers or if it always happened but was kept quiet.
> 
> Just in the past few years, this same thing has happened at two high schools in our district. Young female teachers having sex with male underage students. One was caught because of texts she sent her student and he forwarded them to friends to brag.
> 
> I think this sort of thing always happened with male teachers. We were always hearing stories. I know one girl I went to high school with married one of the math teachers right after graduation.


This has been going on for a long, long time. 

Back in the early 1980s when I was in high school there was a female economics teacher who also coached girl's volleyball. She was bisexual, and I know for a fact in talking to fellow students who had enjoyed relations with her that she was having sex with both male and female students. 

What she would do is she would befriend the ones who were just getting ready to turn 18. She would groom them, flirt with them, and then when they hit legal status she would move in for the kill.

I think she retired without ever having gotten busted for it. She wasn't married so there was no jilted husband to rat on her.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Gosh. I wonder how many politicians this happens with. Or doctors. Even...gasp...clergy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Politicians, nurses, doctors, school teachers, cops, business travelers. All of these seem to have more occurrences of infidelity then the average.

I belong to one of these professions. Being defensive doesn't change anything, just try and be someone that others can point to and say "They don't act that way."


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I believe that the numbers have always been there, just it wasn't something that was ever discussed and reported on, also without the ease of social media to spread the rumors and prove the actions took place, it was lots of cases of he said/ she said. Also with so much debate these days about our children's future yet most parents have no active role in raising their children and "expect" the school systems to be educators, morality inducers, baby-sitters, and all around parent by proxy, we are holding them to a different standard than we ever have in the past.

I also am not surprised at the level of females getting caught these days as proportionally the numbers of female to male teachers is much greater than the number of incidents reported regarding female teachers vs the number regarding male teachers.

What I do find alarming is how the media sensationalizes everything when it involves a female teacher, generally portraying it as some sort of love interaction spawned from true attraction and feelings of love and companionship while pursuing a lifelong love interest, yet when it involves a male teacher, it is nothing more than creepy, tawdry, and perverted with a dirty old man relentlessly stalking and pursuing the hapless victim(s).

Even within this thread, the comments are along the line of amazement and wonder, questioning what she was thinking and doing to get involved with a student, yet male teachers aren't given the same considerations. The good old double standard at work once again and it always seems to play to the females favor.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Ripper said:


> Politicians, nurses, doctors, school teachers, cops, business travelers. All of these seem to have more occurrences of infidelity then the average.
> 
> I belong to one of these professions. Being defensive doesn't change anything, just try and be someone that others can point to and say "They don't act that way."


You forgot ministers.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> You forgot ministers.


Depends on the denomination. Taken as a whole, ministers have the lowest testosterone levels of all occupations. Generally, mainline establishment-type ministers have very low testosterone levels and generic evangelicals aren't much better. Baptist preachers, on the other hand, seem to have elevated T levels.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I think this is something that has always happened. One of my high school teammates was probably the greatest stud I'd ever known. He actually was sleeping with two different teachers and pretty much any girl he wanted. When one of the teacher's husbands husbands found out and reported it she got fired, but it was all handled very quietly. He wasn't seen as a victim at all. In fact the male teachers and coaches were joking with him about it.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> I saw a story like this on the net about 2 months ago. This teacher had 4 of her students at the same time. Let them film it on thier phones, then the obvious happened.
> 
> She was sentenced for 5 years. Not because the boys were minors, as they were all 18 years old, but her state(PA?) has a law that teachers getting caught having sex with students have to serve a mandatory minimum sentence.
> 
> ...


Absurd.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Nothing in the world quite like a "hands-on," self-ordained, sex-education teacher!*


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Depends on the denomination. Taken as a whole, ministers have the lowest testosterone levels of all occupations. Generally, mainline establishment-type ministers have very low testosterone levels and generic evangelicals aren't much better. Baptist preachers, on the other hand, seem to have elevated T levels.


And this, folks, is why the internet is dangerous. People come to "trust" what a source says as fairly gospel. Others come to form the same opinions and even spout the same rhetoric without doing the research themselves. It is then taken as a mass hysteria form of "truth". You can witness it every day on social media like Facebook when someone posts a meme with absolute lies that have been proven wrong, yet their belief is so strong that they have the correct information, a flame war begins.

This is why the internet can be dangerous.

The abstract reads as follows:

_"Occupational differences in testosterone concentrations, focusing on actors and ministers, were explored in 3 studies. The 1st examined salivary testosterone in 7 occupational groups and an unemployed comparison group and found actors and football players higher than ministers but no other significant differences. The 2nd examined salivary testosterone in 2 kinds of actors (stage actors and comedians) and 2 kinds of ministers (pastoral ministers and missionaries) and found actors high and ministers low but no differences between subgroups within each occupation. The 3rd examined serum testosterone in entertainers and ministers in an archival sample of military veterans and found entertainers high and ministers low. The results are interpreted in terms of dominance and antisocial tendencies, with the conclusion that these variables are complex and can affect occupational preference in subtle ways."_

So where - where in the Hell in any of that shows a Baptist minister having elevated T levels? The second portion of the abstract specifically states that there are "no differences between subgroups within each occupation". Read just the first portion that says actors and football players have higher T levels but NO OTHER SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES. If someone with a little bit of intelligence reads the final statement it says it can "affect occupational preference in SUBTLE ways".

Subtle. Read that word again - subtle.

The world is full of people who claim to be smart on forums such as this because they have wiki and Google. Hell, we've even had "empirical statistical references" from A. Mad e son. As if that website should even be used as a source!! Even using something like NCBI can make one look like they know everything and therefore all that they say is truth. In fact, it's a paper tiger. Pseudo-science.

The internet is dangerous, folks.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ripper said:


> Politicians, nurses, doctors, school teachers, cops, business travelers. All of these seem to have more occurrences of infidelity then the average.
> 
> I belong to one of these professions. Being defensive doesn't change anything, just try and be someone that others can point to and say "They don't act that way."


It's not that they have necessarily more occurrences. It's that it sells more drama newspapers. A school teacher having sex with a student is on CNN. When I have arrested a SAHM for same thing, she was forty him 17 didn't even make local news. Anything that sells papers.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> It's not that they have necessarily more occurrences. It's that it sells more drama newspapers. A school teacher having sex with a student is on CNN. When I have arrested a SAHM for same thing, she was forty him 17 didn't even make local news. Anything that sells papers.


Precisely. Sensationalized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> It's not that they have necessarily more occurrences. It's that it sells more drama newspapers. A school teacher having sex with a student is on CNN. When I have arrested a SAHM for same thing, she was forty him 17 didn't even make local news. Anything that sells papers.


You're quote was referring to infidelity and the occurrence of relating to said occupation and nothing was being referred to about those occupations and having sex with those underage. Not apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lets see if she gets 30 days because the students were sl^ts. I wonder if they will be harassed and shamed by adults in the community and their peers and commit suicide. 

I've heard this when there are post about middle aged men lusting after 16 yr old girls. Sixteen is old enough to have sex with an adult, they are almost an adult. Besides, it's the biologic directive of men to chose the most fecund female of the species. They can't help it. No big deal.

Men and women are so much alike.

Maybe now that more women are preying on their students, something will finally be done to protect the children and to harshly punish the adults.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

michzz said:


> I agree with your assessment.
> 
> It's been that way ever since the teacher got pregnant by the Samoan kid and she married him after being in jail. I forget her name.


Mary Kay Letourneau. The kid was 12, I think. One of the ickiest stories on record. Adding to the eew factor is that she eventually married him.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> _*Lets see if she gets 30 days because the students were sl^ts. I wonder if they will be harassed and shamed by adults in the community and their peers and commit suicide. *_
> 
> I've heard this when there are post about middle aged men lusting after 16 yr old girls. Sixteen is old enough to have sex with an adult, they are almost an adult. Besides, it's the biologic directive of men to chose the most fecund female of the species. They can't help it. No big deal.
> 
> ...


I see the point you're trying to make but it doesn't quite work under this scenario. Shaming and bullying of girls occurs when they get a reputation with their high school peers not adults (I'm not saying this is acceptable). Girls who are taken advantage of by their older teachers are definitely viewed as victims. Boys not so much unless the perpetrator is a male, but this is rapidly changing. 

Male teachers usually get the book thrown at them when they get caught tampering with the students, and rightfully so. Of course there are exceptions, usually in private schools that want to hide it to protect their religious and financial interests.

I haven't seen any posts on here about men lusting after sixteen year old girls. Now I have seen them about men lusting after women in their twenties. I've also seen the ones where men delude themselves into thinking that most young women are still into them. Those always make me chuckle. I would think a poster encouraging pedophile type behavior would be banned.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

RH Not true.

These sentiments were expressed on several threads. There was a recent on where a married middle-aged man who embraced his wife's 15 yr-old niece and grabbed her butt. 

There was another by a married man who was "mentoring" a troubled teen and he was concerned about her acting out sexually towards him. 

Many men posted in these threads exactly what I wrote in my post. They saw nothing wrong with the married man's butt grab and the reluctance of the "mentor" to stay away from this teen girl. 

As far as sl^t shamming, there is very little sympathy shown towards young girls or women who are sexually assaulted. The recent news report of the female judge who used a 14 yo girls sexual behavior to justify her rape. Even women are indoctrinated. 

Beginning of rant...

If women, as a group, stood up to the shamming and bullying, there would be no problem. But many go right along with the cruelty shown to girls and women like a bunch of sheep. Then these same women bleat about discrimination when it happens to them. :scratchhead:
End of rant.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> RH Not true.
> 
> These sentiments were expressed on several threads. There was a recent on where a married middle-aged man who embraced his wife's 15 yr-old niece and grabbed her butt.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm....I stand corrected. I do remember the thread about the fifteen year old niece. I was disappointed that some didn't think it was a big deal. If it were my daughter I wouldn't have needed the law. I would have addressed it myself.

I saw the case about that judge as well. That was appalling. IMO she did not deserve to keep her license. With that said I did further research on her when I read about the case a few months back. Her idiocy is not just gender based. In one case she told a drunk driver after letting them go for the umpteenth time that "when" you kill someone you'll get in real trouble. Not "if" you kill someone, but when.

Regarding the part about "mean girls/women" this part is the most unfortunate to me. Because I think if some of these young ladies could find some support from their peers they wouldn't commit suicide. I think a lot of these bullies would look back and regret their behavior towards their victimized peers.

Thanks for replying, these were all good examples of things that I was aware of but didn't quite string together.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> It's not that they have necessarily more occurrences. It's that it sells more drama newspapers. A school teacher having sex with a student is on CNN. When I have arrested a SAHM for same thing, she was forty him 17 didn't even make local news. Anything that sells papers.


Oh yeah, well here's a song for you:

Stacey's Mon


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

What I mean to say RH - If enough women stood up with like minded men, that would make the majority of adults and end of problem. 

There are plenty of men who feel as horrible as women about these things. Somehow the bullies are louder.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

There are a few websites devoted to news of teachers having sex with their students. Most of the women are in their 20s and many of them quite beautiful. What exactly is going through their heads when they do this? It isn't as if these women would have a difficult time finding men their own age. We also aren't talking about boys/young men who are exclusively 17 or 18 ... many of them are as young as 13.

I don't think it is necessarily happening more often, we just have instant access to news of it. When I was a kid, unless it happened with one of my teachers, I wouldn't know about it. Newspapers relied on AP reports to get news from outside the local area so it was unlikely to be reported there. 

The other thing I've noticed is that these incidents are discovered more frequently by incriminating texts or pictures than they are by admission or getting caught in the act ... and obviously that technology hasn't been around for very long.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

The topper I read about happened a few yrs back---I don't remember the teachers name----

It was a florida case, the teacher was a hi school music teacher, she was in her early 50's, and get this----she had sex in her own bed, in her own home, with her student---and her idiot of a H, was also in that same bed, at the time she was poking the kid

She got enuff jail time, so that she won't be out till she is in her mid 60's

Wild as it sounds it is a completely true story, and can be found, I just can't remember her name


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

How can they charge her with 'sexual battery' charges if the age of consent is 16 in South Carolina and the students were 17 and 18 year old.

There is always also the possibility, like MattMatt demonstrated, that she could be innocent and the 'boys' made up the whole thing. Or, actually she IS innocent until proven guilty but you don't see any of the 'false rape charge' -posters yelling about it in this thread. I wonder why is that. Another double standard perhaps.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

There are many sports coaches, both men and women, who have sex with the kids they coach. The dependent relationship follows a pattern when it comes to males who coach tennis. 

I remember when I my daughter was taking tennis lessons. There was a girl her age, actually they went to the same school, who turned into a star. This happened before puberty. Her coach and father (separate individuals) wanted to develop her game faster with more training. The head coach of the club said that he wanted to take it slower.

The coach quit his job and took the girl to another club, actually a old and prestigious one. Wow, were there bad feelings.

The girl's mother told me that her daughter treated the coach, who was a young handsome man, with total respect (infatuation). It was clear that she was disturbed by her daughter having a man come into her daughter's life and becoming the central person.

Of course, if the coach let the girl's absorption ever become clearly sexually focused instead of a crush, then the girl would be in danger of psychological harm.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut said:


> How can they charge her with 'sexual battery' charges if the age of consent is 16 in South Carolina and the students were 17 and 18 year old.
> 
> There is always also the possibility, like MattMatt demonstrated, that she could be innocent and the 'boys' made up the whole thing. Or, actually she IS innocent until proven guilty but you don't see any of the 'false rape charge' -posters yelling about it in this thread. I wonder why is that. Another double standard perhaps.


The age of consent is 16 unless the person is in a position of power, such as a teacher. In that situation the student cannot be under 19 years old. Now, I'm not a lawyer but I would guess this goes along the same lines as coercion. Submitting to coercion is not consent. 

I suppose it could happen where the boy made up the whole thing but I would guess that they had enough actual evidence to support an arrest. According to the article, she did send nude photos of herself ... the boys didn't make that up.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Ripper said:


> Politicians, nurses, doctors, school teachers, cops, business travelers. All of these seem to have more occurrences of infidelity then the average.
> 
> I belong to one of these professions. Being defensive doesn't change anything, just try and be someone that others can point to and say "They don't act that way."


you forgot SAHM's


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> S.C. teacher accused of having 'multiple' acts of sex with three students in one day - NY Daily News
> 
> Saw this story, unfortunately it's becoming the norm rather than the exception. The poor husband, it must be horrible.


Yes, he must feel terribly ashamed, inadequate and it must be a nightmare. I hope the children are young enough to not have a clue of what is going on...

That being said, I feel sorry for her. She's clearly not able to control her impulses and look where this has gotten her. 

And as another poster mentioned: it's still considered "cool" for teenage boys to "score" with older women. They may be traumatized, or they may not be. Remember the film "The Graduate?". 

I don't think she should go to jail. She needs help, not punishment.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut said:


> *How can they charge her with 'sexual battery' charges if the age of consent is 16 in South Carolina and the students were 17 and 18 year old.
> *
> There is always also the possibility, like MattMatt demonstrated, that she could be innocent and the 'boys' made up the whole thing. Or, actually she IS innocent until proven guilty but you don't see any of the 'false rape charge' -posters yelling about it in this thread. I wonder why is that. Another double standard perhaps.


*I'm not defending the actions of this tramp in the very least, but if this is truly the case, she could also short circuit the prosecution and request a bench trial, thereby letting the judge be the sole arbiter of the facts as well as the sole interpreter of the law in this case!

And even if she lost, executing a successful appeal would be far more easier for her!*


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> The age of consent is 16 unless the person is in a position of power, such as a teacher. In that situation the student cannot be under 19 years old. Now, I'm not a lawyer but I would guess this goes along the same lines as coercion. Submitting to coercion is not consent.
> 
> I suppose it could happen where the boy made up the whole thing but I would guess that they had enough actual evidence to support an arrest. According to the article, she did send nude photos of herself ... the boys didn't make that up.


I'm not saying what she did wasn't against the law. Just that anything "battery" sounds like an assault that includes violence. I'd think a "misdemeanor" would be a better word in this case since she didn't rape anyone because all the students were over the age of consent and as far as we know from the news story all the participants consented to the sex. I don't think the law you are referring to removes consent.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut said:


> I'm not saying what she did wasn't against the law. Just that anything "battery" sounds like an assault that includes violence. I'd think a "misdemeanor" would be a better word in this case since she didn't rape anyone because all the students were over the age of consent and as far as we know from the news story all the participants consented to the sex. I don't think the law you are referring to removes consent.


*In the case of using a school setting for their sexual escapades, that's where the legal definition of "mutual consent" as well as "rape" takes a hike, with little to no regard to what the age of consent actually is of any of the participants!

On the first part, the young men were, indeed, students of the school district in question. And on the second part, the teacher was an employee of that very same school district, knowing full well that (a) her actions of participating and encouraging sex on, or even off of school property was totally wrong, and (b) that as their teacher, she had both an obligation and a duty to the school district and to the young men's parents, to duly protect those same students of the school district for whom she was employed!

As far as the enforcement and interpretation of the state law is concerned, I'd have to largely say that she is "toast!" 

Bottom line: Aside from some precursory state prison or county jail time, she'll never be able to legally teach again!*


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *
> Bottom line: Aside from some precursory state prison or county jail time, she'll never be able to legally teach again!*



We would hope this is the case, but dependent upon how the charges are filed and prosecuted, she may not lose her teaching credential. She might get a good lawyer and cop to a plea bargain that would allow her to still teach, maybe not in that state but possibly in another state. 

I would hope the state goes after her and prosecutes in such a way that would keep her from teaching in the future, but just having committed certain offenses doesn't necessarily automatically preclude her from teaching in the future. MY WW is a teacher and adulterer, yet her lack of morals in these areas hasn't affected her ability to gain teaching jobs and keep her teaching credential As long as she can pass the criminal background check, she can be cleared to teach, and the scary thing is that some places require none of that to substitute, so she could still teach that way possibly. She will more than likely change her name to preclude the possibility of this news following/preceding her for her public reputation (police will still have access in her file, unless she gets it sealers somehow, but the general public won't know of her past escapades).


----------

